# What Size Electric Tongue Jack For A 21rs



## docbucky (Dec 28, 2008)

My manual tongue jack for my 05 21 rs is breaking. Gears are getting worn and slipping. I need a screwdriver to engage the gears. Looking to upgrade to an electric tongue jack. What size jack do I need? Thanks in advance!!
Jim Wentzel


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We have a 210 RS and are using an UltraFab 3002 it is working just great and was an excellent deal. I also helped my buddy put on on his 23krs and it was less then an hour self install, bolted to the existing holes and a few minutes to run the electric hook-up with the kit provided.

This is an upgrade you certainly will not regret









Ultra Fab 3002

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

x2 on the Ultra Fab 3002. We love it!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would buy the biggest jack you can afford since it will last longer even though you don't need that much lifting weight. If you have a equalizer type hitch you want a heavy duty hitch since you are lifting a trailer tongue and a TV. I have a brand new Bull Dog jack that I got in the mail on Monday, it is a 4000lb jack, has a 5 year warrenty, and a drop down foot. Got it for$237 to the door. The Atwood 3500 is the other jack i considered it was only $208 which is a good price. The local dealers here wanted twice that much here where I live. 
Good Luck,


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Ultrafab 3500# with drop down foot on our 2010 210RS. Works well. I did have to rotate it so that the tailgate on my 2007 Tundra could be dropped all the way down with the camper still hooked up.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

As mentioned earlier if the funds are available opt for the bigger lifting capacity, as you can transfer it to a bigger TT in the future should you ever upgrade

My $0.2

Ed


----------

